
Magic will now charge $100 per hour - imjk
http://www.businessinsider.com/magic-personal-assistant-provider-will-now-charge-100-an-hour-2016-1
======
exolymph
$100 per hour seems ridiculous -- at that point it's more economical to go
through the rigmarole of hiring an assistant off Craigslist and managing them
yourself.

~~~
detaro
Really depends on a) how Magic actually bills (as in, how many minutes do they
take for tasks) and b) what kind of tasks you use them for.

Your personally hired assistant won't be there 24/7 and will take way longer
for many tasks, since I bet Magic is going to work on having direct and fast
overview over and access to as many services as possible. But for many time-
flexible tasks (booking trips, managing contacts, small research tasks, ...)
Magic isn't so viable anymore.

------
jlgaddis
I find it funny that, according to the screenshots, the $3,000 USD/month
"Power-User Plan" is the "Most popular plan" \-- even though (per the article)
"the hourly fee will be kicking in tomorrow".

Some people don't understand why I have a, to put it mildly, overwhelming
dislike for -- and zero trust of -- sales and marketing people. This is a
perfect example: outright, blatant dishonesty.

~~~
wingerlang
> This is a perfect example: outright, blatant dishonesty

To give them at least the benefit of doubt. Perhaps they have run this through
some form of beta testing and found that?

Or, as you say, they are just using it as a psychological tool.

------
bobby_9x
So it's basically like an online version of the kind of services you get with
some of the higher-end credit cards (AMEX black,etc).

It's a smart move on their part. They finally have a solid business plan.

~~~
tomcam
Had a black (Centurion) card for years. Was underwhelmed. They did very little
extra, and even botched the one important assignment I gave them (front row
seats to a concert they sponsored). Given that the black card costs $10k/year,
Magic starts to look acceptable.

~~~
jlgaddis
Perhaps you're confusing it with another card? The annual fee for the
Centurion is only $2,500, although there is an initiation fee which, if memory
serves, they raised to $7,500 (from $5,000) a couple years or so ago.

~~~
1812Overture
The fees are different in different countries.

------
davecraige
Fascinating news. In the meantime before Facebook M launches I'll be just
using GoButler.

